# LilEccentricJ, Alee, Ausgang: Reversed shifting might be SOLVED!



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

heh heh! 

Thanks for the bump, Hack! :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

If I recall, *I* was the first to try the Vince Reverso.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *If I recall, *I* was the first to try the Vince Reverso. *


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *If I recall, *I* was the first to try the Vince Reverso. *


I was skerd...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> I was skerd...  *


You never did it?


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> You never did it? *


Oh i did it aiight... member? I smashed my face with the knob when it came off and I had a nice black and blue! It hurt for days :banghead: < like that


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

:lmao: :lmao:

I wonder if Alee did that too.... 



LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> Oh i did it aiight... member? I smashed my face with the knob when it came off and I had a nice black and blue! It hurt for days :banghead: < like that  *


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *:lmao: :lmao:
> 
> I wonder if Alee did that too....
> 
> *


According to his insurance records (i.e., visit to ER and stitches), yes he did :tsk: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## vinniely (Jan 29, 2007)

*2004 525i nav help*

i have 2005 bmw 525i, my car have no nav system, any1 knows can i add on the nav system like OEM nav system? thanks


----------

